# I don't know what to make of this.



## RodneyFarva




----------



## CCCSD

I have no words...


----------



## mpd61

Looks like a town CERT unit or Town Emergency Management vehicle.....................
Or CMPSA rides again?


----------



## Tuna

It's Mikey, he's out of the rehab.


----------



## visible25

Dumb as shit looking? Yep.
Massachusetts official plates? Sadly, yes.
Boston Marathon Pass? Yup.

Must be of HIGH importance.


----------



## AB7

MEMA? I’ve never seen a MEMA vehicle so if I’m wrong please be gentle. It looks like a POS.


----------



## res2244

I have seen Massachusetts red "disaster vehicle" plates once, and it was a Red Cross vehicle that I had seen near Bridgewater.

I also don't know if MEMA uses the same red plates or just the state official plates like these


----------



## CCCSD

Ok. Ok...it’s mine. I drove out to MA cause I could get these plates so that I won’t get pulled over for storm chasing While using emergency lights while serving papers as a Constable while I attend the SSPO academy on my way back to CA.

Triple cross thread points.

Boom!


----------



## res2244

CCCSD said:


> Ok. Ok...it's mine. I drove out to MA cause I could get these plates so that I won't get pulled over for storm chasing While using emergency lights while serving papers as a Constable while I attend the SSPO academy on my way back to CA.
> 
> Triple cross thread points.
> 
> Boom!


Make sure to put amber and purple lights and open carry a bb gun just like Metro State Protection Officer Jeremy Dewitte


----------



## CCCSD

Ah. Thanks for the tip. I’m legal then...right?


----------



## RodneyFarva

res2244 said:


> Metro State Protection Officer Jeremy Dewitte


Fuck boy! lol! that guy is a tool.


----------



## res2244

RodneyFarva said:


> Fuck boy! lol! that guy is a tool.


Not only did the amber and purple lights gave him away as a whacker but the aiguillette on a PATROL SHIRT????!


----------



## mpd61

Oh my good gawd!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF is that? Is that person for real? here in the commonwealth? I gotta meet him.........


----------



## Tango_Sierra

The plate is exactly what the car is - a disaster!


----------



## AB7

res2244 said:


> Not only did the amber and purple lights gave him away as a whacker but the aiguillette on a PATROL SHIRT????!
> 
> View attachment 10211


Do you think he goes around getting free coffee and hoping people thank him for his service? One gas station to another.


----------



## res2244

mpd61 said:


> Oh my good gawd!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF is that? Is that person for real? here in the commonwealth? I gotta meet him.........


A horrendous whacker from Florida who owns a private security company and became infamous for acting like a total nutcase and caught on HIS OWN BODY CAMERA. He was drunk on power from an antiquated Florida statute that allows private citizens to perform funeral escorts (he was servicing an funeral escort for a Corvette executive I think). Also has a laundry list of felonies including sex offender status and claims to have done "tours in Fallujah" (no DD214 found under his name).



AB7 said:


> Do you think he goes around getting free coffee and hoping people thank him for his service? One gas station to another.


Honestly, I wouldn't doubt it. Not only did he try to use the stolen valor card on Florida deputies but he also pulled it on the no nonsense patrolmen from the Windy City too.....


----------



## Tango_Sierra

A huge WTF to that wacker! Just wow.


----------



## HistoryHound

Wow! What a professional. Am I the only one who watched that hoping he'd dump the bike?


----------



## Hush

The best was when he got arrested and had to explain that his pistol was fake.


----------



## Sooty

Holy catnip !


----------



## RodneyFarva

HistoryHound said:


> Wow! What a professional. Am I the only one who watched that hoping he'd dump the bike?


That or someone just beats the bag out of him roadside.


----------



## zm88

RodneyFarva said:


> View attachment 10199
> View attachment 10197
> View attachment 10195
> View attachment 10193
> View attachment 10191
> View attachment 10201


EMS training/teaching.

Regional Incident Response Units


----------



## Gary113

I think this RIR vehicle is what is left of a company called Events EMS. Medway, Millis, and maybe Holliston only had EMTs and mostly call firefighters. Events contracted with the towns to provide paramedics. I think they folded when the towns got full time guys and paramedics.


----------



## Danusmc0321

"I'm a US Marshal". "Ok, do you have ID, your carrying around a weapon" "no, and well it's not a real weapon"....
bold move cotton, let's see how it plays out.


----------



## CCCSD

zm88 said:


> EMS training/teaching.
> 
> Regional Incident Response Units


RIR bookface link no worky. Says removed..?


----------



## res2244

Danusmc0321 said:


> "I'm a US Marshal". "Ok, do you have ID, your carrying around a weapon" "no, and well it's not a real weapon"....
> bold move cotton, let's see how it plays out.


That's a classic.....


----------



## Goose

CCCSD said:


> RIR bookface link no worky. Says removed..?


Works for me


----------



## CCCSD

Goose said:


> Works for me[/QUOTE
> 
> Must be me.


----------



## Goose

Maybe they blocked you.


----------



## CCCSD

Not the first time!


----------



## quality617

res2244 said:


> I have seen Massachusetts red "disaster vehicle" plates once, and it was a Red Cross vehicle that I had seen near Bridgewater.
> 
> I also don't know if MEMA uses the same red plates or just the state official plates like these


MEMA uses state plates


----------



## Goose

quality617 said:


> MEMA uses state plates


Holy shit, it's Quality!! How the heck are you sir?


----------



## jedediah1

Jeremy dewitte has been arrested again!


----------



## quality617

Goose said:


> Holy shit, it's Quality!! How the heck are you sir?


Retired and thriving (mostly)


----------



## Goose

quality617 said:


> Retired and thriving (mostly)


Excellent news! Great to see you here as always.


----------



## Foxy85

jedediah1 said:


> Jeremy dewitte has been arrested again!


Lmao - I thought I was the only one with the guilty pleasure of watching his law enforcement interactions on YouTube.

I saw him on Dr. Phil too 😆😆


----------



## Kilvinsky

jedediah1 said:


> Jeremy dewitte has been arrested again!



UN arrested. 
Give him time, he'll screw up again


----------

